# RB20DET Intake gasket



## jaroslav (Nov 25, 2004)

I just received a Nissan Intake gasket, Part # 14035-58S11...its wrong. It wont fit my RB20DET!! Does anyone know what this gasket is for....perhaps an RB25?? I have 2 as I bought an extra one.  

I believe the correct part number is 14035-72L11. Can someone confirm so I dont have to go through this again!!

THANX!


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

jaroslav said:


> I just received a Nissan Intake gasket, Part # 14035-58S11...its wrong. It wont fit my RB20DET!! Does anyone know what this gasket is for....perhaps an RB25?? I have 2 as I bought an extra one.
> 
> I believe the correct part number is 14035-72L11. Can someone confirm so I dont have to go through this again!!
> 
> THANX!



Correct. The intake manifold gasket is 14035-72L11.


----------

